# RAF Wittering Bomb Store



## krela (Dec 15, 2005)

Known as 'Colleyweston', the RAF Wittering bomb storage depot would have held 1000lb High explosive bombs and BL755 cluster bombs for the RAF, and also
a large amount of amunition for the americans based at RAF Lakenheath.

The depot was used to supply nearby RAF Wittering, home to the Number 20 (Reserve) squadron of Navy Harriers. The Harrier Display Team also flies from here.

The site comprises of a number of igloo type bunkers, a large number of 'dutch barn' type storage areas, and a variety of admin and bomb maintenance buildings.

The site has now been abandoned as there are 2 other depots supplying RAF Wittering and this is now surplus to requirements.


----------



## wezel (Aug 31, 2006)

As I can't seem to get the google earth map to show can I just ask the location of these building using as reference the following RAF Wittering is bordered on one side by the A47 Leicester to Peterbourugh Road and one side where the camp main entrance is or used to be when I last went in an official capacity by the A1.


----------



## wezel (Sep 20, 2006)

I see there have been no answers to my query.The reason I posed the question is that I have recently been past RAF Wittering on my way to the coast on the A47 when you pass the what we when I was based there was called the Wicket gate there is a road opposite which was where the airfield defence missile were taken down from the munitions store.This road is now closed .


wezel;8604; said:


> As I can't seem to get the google earth map to show can I just ask the location of these building using as reference the following RAF Wittering is bordered on one side by the A47 Leicester to Peterbourugh Road and one side where the camp main entrance is or used to be when I last went in an official capacity by the A1.


----------



## sassylad (Sep 20, 2006)

As a word of warning from someone that used to live around the corner from this place, and who's been rather well acquainted with the RAF from year dot, this place although 'abandoned' is still reasonably regularly patrolled, they've had problems at Wittering over the years with anti-war, anti-nuke protests and don't take kindly to people scouring around the perimeter fence.

If you do go, go carefully.


----------



## saul_son (Sep 20, 2006)

wezel;8988; said:


> I see there have been no answers to my query.The reason I posed the question is that I have recently been past RAF Wittering on my way to the coast on the A47 when you pass the what we when I was based there was called the Wicket gate there is a road opposite which was where the airfield defence missile were taken down from the munitions store.This road is now closed .


 

If you click where it say "Map" next to RAF Wittering Bomb Store at the top of this page, you maybe pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 20, 2006)

Says no imagery at this level for me...?

D.


----------



## saul_son (Sep 20, 2006)

Don_Jayd;8996; said:


> Says no imagery at this level for me...?
> 
> D.


 

My Java's fucked at the moment so couldn't tell if it worked or not, but if you switch to the Live Local option with the street names etc you should be able to see where it is.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 20, 2006)

Still no luck... Cant find the option... Explain further please?

D.


----------



## sheep2405 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok, when you click on the map link, you get a black screen with some writing on the centre. 
Click with the left mouse button on the writing so it diessappears then either use you scroll button on the mouse to zoom out of use the slide bar on the right handside of the screen to zoom out.
Hey presto a lovley image on RAF Wittering Bomb Store


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah so it seems to work now. Cheers Sheep  

D.


----------

